# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Silk worm

## Y4m1n

Teman-teman semua,
Sharing dong bagi yang pernah kasih makan koi nya dengan silk worm.....apa aja plus minus nya.

Thanks be4.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

> Ngasih nya utuh atau di potong2 pak ?


Kalau dari yg saya beli di kasih utuh gak di potong lagi, krn size sdh cukup buat Koi.
Kalau liat yg om Hary punya, rasanya size gede juga yah? dan agak basah bener gak om? ukuran panjang dari Sugiyama punya mungkin sekitar 1cm-1.5cm.

Salam.

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## perrot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

saya sudah coba silkworm sugiyama, dan hasilnya ikan kurang lahap, mungkin karena baunya.. air di kolam jadi kotor banyak remah2nya, filter jg jd kotor..
effect ke ikan yang mao makan silkworm: body ikan bertambah berbentuk (tp ada jg faktor bloodline ikan)..

overall: skr saya sudah tidak menggunakannya lg, karena mahal dan ikan tdk begitu meminati. saya beranggapan "kl ikan nya tidak mao makan2an ny jng terlalu dipaksakan" (ini pengalaman ikan koi di kolam saya, ikan-ikan tidak begitu suka).
saya sekarang lebih memilih memberikan pakan HI-growth, HI-protein.. 
karena penelitian di kolam saya HI-growth (yang saya pakai HI-growth Konishi) .v.s. silkworm (yang saya pakai silkworm sugiyama), dengan membandingkan berbagai faktor [harga, hasil body ikan, nafsu makan ikan, kotoran].. menurut saya dimenangkan oleh HI-growth Konishi dengan lebih unggul dibandingkan dengan pemberian silkworm.. (pendapat saya pribadi)
ini merupakan hasil pendapat pribadi saya, hal ini bukan menjelekan silkworm atau mengatakan bahwa silkworm tidak bagus, tetapi saya hanya memberikan perbandingan bagi yg mao membeli dan memberikan ikan ny silkworm.

silkworm memang bagus dan akan menjadi makanan istimewa apabila koi-koi di kolam om-om masing2 menyukainya, kl ikan dikolam tidak menyukainya saya mohon jng diberikan lg dengan asumsi pribadi "manusia aja tetap tidak mao makan dan akhirnya menjadi sakit, kl nga suka dengan makanan yg disajikan walaupun makanan itu mahal dan istimewa, apalagi ikan", so logikanya berikan makanan ikan yg disukai ikan-ikan koi di kolam kita masing2, maka kl ikan-ikan suka maka nafsu mkn bertambah, ikan akan menjadi bulet n gede ky torpedo.. 

tllng dibuktikan sendiri jg yah om-om, kl saya ada yg salah mohon dikoreksi oleh para senior  ::   :Peace:

----------


## fauzy mahri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

